# Fischteich Hege und Pflege



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo, bin hier ein neus Mitglied und hätte gerne von euch ein paar fragen beantwortet die mir weiter helfen könnten und ich dankbar wäre.
1. Habe mir einen Fischteich gepachtet 40 m lang 8 m breit 320 m² mit Zulauf und Ablauf  Zulauf = Klarem Bachwasser und in dem Bach liegen nur Kieselsteine. Der Teich liegt in der nähe an einem Waldrand ist aber noch von Wiese und Acker umgeben.
Es sind keine Bäume oder Sträucher um den Fischteich herum.
Er wurde erst vor kurzem ausgebaggert und ist stellenweise 50 cm bis 2 m Tief und der Boden ist voll mit Schlamm. der fischteich wurde lange von einem Pächter gepachtet der ca 60 km von dem Fischteich enfernt wohnte (war laut verpächter nur alle 2 Wochen mal da) und der Besatz war Forellen ( es sind noch ca geschätzte 10- bis 50 Stück schlecht zu sagen vorhanden und einen 3 - 4 Pfund Spiegler hab ich auch schon schwimmen gesehen.)
Jezt zur Frage ( Fragen ) wie verhindere ich das zuschlammen von dem Fischteich ich habe den Ablauf gereinigt und für kleinen Besatz durchschlüpf sicher gemacht, habe mir eine Wathose gekauft aber wenn ich mich nicht an dem Gitter festgehalten hätte und mit meiner Wathose völlig in schlamm gestiegen wäre hätte mir meine Wathose warschleinlich nicht viel gebracht und ich wäre versunken#d, habt ihr eine idee was ich tun könnte ? welche Pflanzen mir da weiter helfen könnten, welcher Besatz zu den Forellen noch sinnvoll wäre ? und wie viele Forellen sollte ich einsetzen in der Grösse ? Bedanke mich schon mal für eure Tips, mfG.


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

wieviel watt hat denn die hose?

antonio


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Sorry denk mal schreibt man mit einem T  oder ?#q


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

jo waten und nicht watten.
ein verschlammen wirst du nie ganz verhindern können,bei dem einen teich mehr bei dem andern weniger je nach lage zu und abfluß usw.
da hilft dann nur wenns zuviel geworden ist ausbaggern.

antonio


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Hab mal gehört das Schilf was bringen soll aber da müsste ich erst mal mit dem Verpächter reden, wär ja auch optisch schön und für die Sauerstoffzufuhr im Winter wärs bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, aber der Verpächter hat mir versichert das der Teich nicht zugefriert.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*



F4000years schrieb:


> der Verpächter hat mir versichert das der Teich nicht zugefriert.



Ich frage mich wie er dir das versichern kann, wenn es kalt genug ist friert jeder Teich zu, außer du hast ein warmwassereinlauf oder man beheizt das Wasser.
Schilf ist auch gute deckung für Fische.


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Wäre dann die Der Sauerstoff ausreichend bei einer Tiefe von 2 m ? Und Wasser würde ja noch reinkommen und rauskommen weil der Bach fließt ja das ganze Jahr und was könnte ich verbessern zugunsten der Fische und der Wasserqualität ?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Durch das Frischwasser müsste eig. genug Sauerstoff im Wasser vorhanden sein. Dazu bringt der Wind zusätzlichen Sauerstoff mit rein. Wasserpflanzen verbessern die Wasserqualität und sehen dazu hübsch aus. Ein normales Wasserloch erscheint mir langweilig, dazu keine bäume und büsche in der nähe. Da muss was hin :q


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht der Verpächter ist ganz nett mal sehen was ich noch machen darf ich kenn ihn ja noch nicht so lange aber er hat sich gefreut das das der Teich wieder verpachtet ist und reich wird er dabei nicht, mal schauen was noch dabei rauskommt und wenn ihr noch Tips habt ich würd mich freuen, mfG Gerhard.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tipp wenn du etwas besetzt:
Nicht zu viel besetzen, da der Teich eventuell kippen kann, wenn der Teich aus dem bioglogischen gleichgewicht gerät. Eine natürliche Besatzdichte finde ich persönlich besser als ein vollgestopfter Teich der auch probleme mit sich bringt....

Erstmal Wilkommen im Anglerboard#h


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

danke fürs Willkommen heißen, war grad am Weiher und hab nachgeschaut weil ich gestern 100 Forellen zwischen 10 und 15 cm gesezt habe, aber keine war tot im Wasser.
Was meint ihr wieveil kann ich bei der Grösse reinsetzen ?


----------



## Bungo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Nun, bei uns ist das so:
Über unsrem Teich ist ein weiterer Teich der nie besetzt wird. Dort sind nur Bachforellen aus dem Bach reingekommen.
Der Schlamm der mit dem Bach ankommt lagert sich großteils dort ab.
Das Oberflächenwasser kommt dann zu uns. 
Dieser Teich liegt aber fast komplett im Schatten, genauso wie der Bach. Deshalb ist auch das Wasser an der Oberfläche nie wirklich warm.
Der Teich wurde damals nur aus dem Zweck angelegt, und es funktioniert sehr gut. 
Wir haben in unserem Teich sehr sehr wenig schlamm, sogar teilweise kiesige Stellen.


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

ja das kann ich mir vorstellen, ich habe ca. gerade mal 5 m kiesigen Platz wo der Bach reinläuft das wird nwarscheinlich nicht reichen damit sich die Forellen einen Leichplatz bilden können und ich denke mal im Schlamm können sie sich nicht fortpflanzen, was meint ihr wieviel Forellen ich in den Weiher einsetzen kann bei einer grösse von 320m² ?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Nabend,
Meines Wissens laichen die gesetzten Forellen von dir nicht in diesem Teich, sondern nur da wo sie geboren sind(haste sicher vom Fischzüchter). Im Forellenpuff laichen die Fische ja auch nicht(lasse mich falls es falsch ist belehren, bin mir aber doch sicher das dies so richtig war)

@Bungo  
laichen die Wilden Forellen bei euch im Teich?


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Hallo, das wusste ich nicht, habe zwar seit 12 jahren den Fischerschein, aber einen weiher hatte ich noch nie gepachtet.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Wie gesagt ich meine das sich die gesetzten Forellen nicht reproduzieren.
Einhemische Fische wie Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Rotauge, Brasse und Co. Können dies, aber für Hecht und Zander ist der teich bisschen klein. Ist schon gut mit den Forellen, denn wir haben auch ungefähr so ein Teich in dieser größe mit forellen. 
Edit: Meistens kommen Fische wie: Rotaugen und Barsche von ganz allein


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Hallo ich denke mal das scho bischen Weisfisch drin ist und ich glaube habe schon eine Laube springen sehen, Hechte will ich auf keinnen Fall einsetzen, aber ich denke mir ein paar Karpfen wären nicht schlecht einen hab ich schon schwimmen gesehen ca 3-4 Pfund und was meinst zu der menge der ich in der Grösse des Weihers an Forellen setzen kann ? Gruss Gerhard


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen mit Besatzmengen habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, dafür ist mein Opa zuständig:q
Aber hier gibts noch genug andere die dir da eine gute antwort geben können.


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Ok und vielen dank


----------



## F4000years (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischteich Hege und Pflege*

Hatt sonst noch jemand Tips zum Forellen besetzen ?


----------

